# Control parental



## ziarn (24 Août 2011)

Salut à tous,
Même après des recherches, je ne trouve pas de sujet sur le Control parental.
Bref, existe-t-il un control parental sur l'iPad comme il en existe sur mac os classique ?
Temps de horaires de connexion, surveillance de la navigation sur Safari, etc...

Moi, je n'ai rien trouvé à part les restrictions.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

Salut, rien d'officiel a ce sujet (du moins a ma connaissance).


----------

